# Connecting ABS to PVC drain pipe



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Glue and ABS threaded fitting on and use a compression threaded joint.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Fernco makes an entire line of couplings that connect two pipes of different material together, no glue, no threads, just a simple rubber boot and a pair of hose clamps. I have used them successfully connecting copper to PVC, galvanized to PVC, and PVC to PVC. The only dimension that is important is the outside dimension of the two pipes, it is best to measure the OD with a caliper prior to purchasing the coupling. You can get Fernco or equivalent at a big box store, or a plumbing supply house.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Oatey-4-oz-ABS-to-PVC-Transition-Cement-309003/100344275#


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Windows had it right-
Cut between the trap and 90. Then glue on an 1.5" female trap adapter to receive the PVC tube trap. Done deal


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.grainger.com/product/1WJ...1WJN2&[email protected]:20140103212445:s

Get this


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep cut between 90 and trap...glue in a 1 1/2 desanko fitting this will allow you to connect the new pvc trap to your abs pipe.. ben sr


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Lots of good responses here. Thanks to everyone. With the ABS pipe being 1 1/2" and the PVC pipe being 1 1/4", I don't think I can use the Fernco couplings (assuming the pipes have to be the same size) unless there is another way to do that. I did find that ABS to PVC cement at Home Depot (the 'other' big box store didn't have it!). 

I do have another question on this however. I started wondering if there was a way I could use 1 1/2" pipe for the entire drain rather than using the 1 1/4" drain pipe that came with the laundry sink. Obviously, the large drain pipe would be beneficial for faster draining of the washing machine water or anything else going in that sink but I don't think I can do this with the existing drain strainer that came with the sink basin. I assume that I need to use the size they provided (1 1/4") unless maybe I buy a different sized strainer? That might not correctly fit the pre-existing hole though...

I don't want to make this too difficult but would like to do it the right way the first time and if making the drain pipe larger can work, I would be interested in doing that. Is it worth the trouble or should I just stick with that they gave me?


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm surprised its 1 1/4" as sinks require 1 1/2"
They do make 1 1/2 x 1 1/4 beveled reducing washers for the fitting I referenced.
1 1/2" is standard stub out these days. I always use 1 1/2" traps too.
Also, I would not use the transition glue- seen it fail and there are more preferred ways listed above.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Upon further review, the PVC P-Trap parts that came with the laundry tub ARE in fact 1 1/2 inch (according to the small stamp on the side). When I measured their circumference, I got 4 3/4 inch with 5 1/8 inch at the J bend collar. So, based on the 5 1/8" measurment, I thought they were 1 1/4 inch pipe. They also LOOK smaller than the black ABS in the picture. The circumference measurement on that is 6 inches so that would appear to be 1 1/2 inch pipe as well. This is me right now...:confused1:...can anyone please set me straight on this?!


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

1 1/2" drain pipe has larger OD than 11/2" tubing. The white PVC trap is 11/2" tubing


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> 1 1/2" drain pipe has larger OD than 11/2" tubing. The white PVC trap is 11/2" tubing


We refer to it as tubular pvc. Totally. ;-)


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Fernco (and others) make connectors that are designed for different pipe sizes on either end. You need to go into a real plumbing store to find them, but they are certainly available. The difference in pipe outside diameter can be due to different material (i.e. iron versus copper) or different size pipe. The best way to measure the diameter of a pipe is with a dial caliper, you can get a plastic one at a big box store for under $5, very useful. The circumference technique is prone to error.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

All you need is this and a can of glue-
http://www.homedepot.com/p/NIBCO-1-...ap-Adapter-C58017HD112/100344620#.UtcmRNJDtQA


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

So they are both 1 1/2" but the tubing is 1 1/2" from outside wall to outside wall and the pipe is 1 1/2" from inside wall to inside wall. Right? And I assume it is done this way so 1 1/2" tubing can fit inside 1 1/2" pipe without someone like me wondering how to match up pipes that LOOK like different sizes...haha


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Eagle One said:


> So they are both 1 1/2" but the tubing is 1 1/2" from outside wall to outside wall and the pipe is 1 1/2" from inside wall to inside wall. Right? And I assume it is done this way so 1 1/2" tubing can fit inside 1 1/2" pipe without someone like me wondering how to match up pipes that LOOK like different sizes...haha


Not for necessarily for sliding od into id. Plumbers just like bigger pipes. :wink:

BTW, 1-1/2" pipe inside is nominal, not the actual size.
Tubing OD is actual size.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Eagle One said:


> So they are both 1 1/2" but the tubing is 1 1/2" from outside wall to outside wall and the pipe is 1 1/2" from inside wall to inside wall. Right? And I assume it is done this way so 1 1/2" tubing can fit inside 1 1/2" pipe without someone like me wondering how to match up pipes that LOOK like different sizes...haha


Kind of depends on the brand of tubular pvc that you get. Sometimes it will fit sloppily inside of 1-1/2" ABS and sometimes it will be very tight. 

The adapter and the compression nut are what make the seal, and some brands of adapters have a stop inside so that the tubular won't slide past it into the ABS. It really just depends on what you get.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Alan said:


> Kind of depends on the brand of tubular pvc that you get. Sometimes it will fit sloppily inside of 1-1/2" ABS and sometimes it will be very tight.
> 
> The adapter and the compression nut are what make the seal, and some brands of adapters have a stop inside so that the tubular won't slide past it into the ABS. It really just depends on what you get.


And don't slide it in so far that you block off the 90 or the tee.......:wink:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> And don't slide it in so far that you block off the 90 or the tee.......:wink:


That's what my hammer is for.


----------

